# NoLev?



## Guest (Nov 7, 2001)

I've taken Bentyl and Librax in the past and they don't seem to work for me. My dad is a doctor and he just put me on NoLev when the pain acts up. It seems to maybe help things a bit. Anybody know what the difference is and why these drugs just don't really help? When the pain got really bad the other night I even took a Percocet and it did NOTHING. I thought Percocet was a heavy duty pain killer.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Nulev is a reformulated Levsin that dissolves faster.Sometimes one anticholenergic will work better for someone than another.They are antispasmodics and spasms may not be the only source of pain in every person with IBS, which may be why none of them work for some people.Percocet blocks pain via the nerves in a way similar to morphine. I don't know that all pain is regulated this way, and some people find narcotics more effective than others.Individual variation is good for the species as a whole, but lousy for developing pharmaceuticals that work for everyone. We are all different. What works for us and what doesn't work for us as individuals is highly variable.FWIW abdominal pain is some of the worst pain. I just did a T'ai Chi workshop where we talked about what a sword does, and how it is used. One of the reasons for doing abdominal thrusts is even if you don't open them up enough to pull the bowel out they will be in so much pain that they aren't much of a threat (much like slice the tendons so they can't hold the sword). Abdominal wounds might kill them over the course of several days, but they won't be fighting back almost immediately.K.


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

I just tried an antispasmotic called Robinul. My ibs symptom is mainly constipation with spasms so I have always hesitated to take any antispasmotic but I was desperate yesterday and tried this drug which my dr. prescribed several weeks ago. It actually helped, I was able to sleep/relax and it doesn't seemed to have resulted in another day of constipation. I am wondering if stopping these spasms would solve my problems. I have been taking laxatives for years and I am thinking I have confused my nervous system hence spasms when I eat. Anyway if anyone else has tried this drug I am curious as to their reaction and thoughts about it. Thanks J


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2001)

I am similar to you, mainly constipation and spasms. Robinul has helped me a lot; the spasms still happen but the medicine alleviates them once they start. The spasms still happen just as frequently but at least I can deal with them once they come on.


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

Well I was wondering if the medication would be more effective if I take it as soon as I feel the spasms might start. I can usually tell the early signs. It seems that after the cycle starts it would be more difficult to break. What do you think?


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

My GI doc put me on Nolev and all it does for me is put me to sleep. I go back to him in a few weeks. I wonder what he will try next with me.


----------

